# Help Needed



## Luciogc (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all
I have a brand new Yamaha RX-V750 audio amp/processor which I would like get up and running. As an avid woodworker I will want to make the speakers enclosures my self which is not a problem. However I what I would like to know is related to any filters/crossovers/impeedance matching circuitry etc that I need (that is if I need anything) to build/buy that needs to be fitted into the relavant speaker, together with advise on any internal sound deadening/dampering material if needed. 

I have otained drivers for the 7.1 system needed from a supplier to one of my previous company's sometime back and would now like to get this project finalised. 

I would look forward to any assistance with regards to volumetric sizes, circuitry, etc that will see me through from start to finish. 

Members help will be greatly appreciated. 

Regards 

Lucio


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to DIY Speakers.

You should list the name of the supplier and what the components are so we know what you have.


----------



## Luciogc (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahah yes of course MIke I should have done that, in all the excitement of registration it sliped my mind. Will list them soon,


----------

